# What cats don't cause allergies?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

My dad finally agreed to let me have a cat!!!! I've been begging him for years and he gave in. The only problem is that he's allergic to cats. What cat could we get that doesn't really cause allergies and is under $150? 
If any of you have cat allergies and still keep cats, please tell me what kind they are. I was thinking about an oriental shorthair or maybe a domestic shorthair if they don't cause allergies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It Depends on what part of the cat your allergic too.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you have any friends or relatives with cats? What happens to Dad when he visits them? If his allergy isn't that bad you just need to keep the cat out of Dad's bedroom, vacuum A LOT and bathe the cat weekly or use "cat wipes".

Adopt from a shelter.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think my dad has very serious allergies. He hasn't been around cats in a while, but he had a long haired one as kid which he used to pet all the time and he said that one bothered him. I think that if he just avoids it and we brush it a lot, he will be ok. Still, I want to get a cat that is good for people with allergies to be safe.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My Siamese and Oriental shorthair cats shed little hairs everywhere a lot of the time. I can't imagine them being very allergy friendly.

Devon and Cornish Rex have less fur to shed but still do cause allergies. The only thing is that they would also probably cost more than $150.

I always worry that people with allergies become resentful towards pets living in their house because no one wants to be suffering from allergies constantly. There's no use getting a cat if it is just going to be a hassle or shoved outside 23 hours of the day.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

if dad hasn't been around cats since he was a kid he could have outgrown his allergy.

I know someone who is allergic only to orange cats. I have known people who are allergic to all cats except siamese.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the alergy to the fur or skin?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.webmd.com/allergies/guide/cat-allergies

It's not fur or skin that people are allergic to, it's proteins that get deposited onto the fur and skin.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My mom is allergic too cat dander.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I did some research online and it says that oriental shorthairs are hypoallergenic cats. Does anyone on here own one and know if this is true?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think like dogs there are no true hypoallergenic cats. There are just ones that shed less, have less fur etc. 

Our oriental has only a very short coat, but it tends to shed a lot because he is kept indoors. So you always have lots of little hairs everywhere. Our siamese is the same although her fur is slightly thicker. 

Also I have found Siamese and orientals are notoriously prone to health issues leading to a very expensive cat. And a good breeder is going to be charging more than $150. I would never own another Siamese or oriental cat after the experience I have had with them unfortunately.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

There's no such thing as a hypoallergenic Cat.. the allergies are mostly cause by enzymes in cat saliva that dries and becomes "dander" 
Best way is to groom your cat regularly and bathe them regularly too.
If you start young they become pretty accustomed to it.. my 2 aren't happy with baths but don't make much of a fuss either and always feel good afterwards.

as everyone has been saying I would take your dad to an environment that has cats and see how he does.

also adopt from a shelter.. theres so many cats/kittens in need of good homes.. don't worry all that much for a certain "breed" just go with the cat you connect with and they will usually pick you! that's how it worked with my 2.. sort of connected eyes and I was hooked.

Check Petfinder.com most public shelters have their animals on there.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

So do you think that it would be ok to get something like a domestic shorthair and groom it and bathe it regularly to keep the dandruff down? I could also use anti allergy wipes to help lower dandruff. Would this be better than investing a lot of money in an expensive breed like an oriental?
Also, wouldn't going to a shelter cause my dad's allergies to flare up far more than they would with just one cat at home? He would be around lots of cats many of which haven't been groomed and bathed recently to eliminate dandruff. This would make it difficult to tell what his reaction would be if it were just one well groomed cat.
Finally, how long does it take for allergies to flare up. Can you tell within minutes of exposure or is it only the next day that you start to feel bad?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The best kind of pet that doesn't cause allergies is one that doesn't shed much. It's the dander people are allergic to, not the fur. Good brushing and vacuuming/sweeping will keep allergy problems down.

Many people think hairless cats will help because well, they don't have hair! But this isn't necessarily true.

My Siamese sheds a lot. Every time he's on my lap he sheds. Our longhair oriental didn't shed much imo. The Maus do and our grey kitties shed a lot.

http://www.cfa.org/client/breedDevonRex.aspx

I've read these aren't too bad for allergies.

Just remember, good brushing and cleaning will keep dander down.

Allergies will usually be pretty quick to flare up. Watery eyes, runny nose, etc. 

Going to a shelter will likely cause his allergies to flare up but if he can wear a dust mask while looking at cats, that should help.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, be wary of "cheap" pets. Especially when looking at pet stores or from "breeders".


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to adopt a cat from a shelter. My question now is if it's worth it to buy an expensive breed like a rex or oriental that supposedly causes less allergies or if I can just adopt a domestic short hair. From what I've been reading, if you groom your cat regularly and keep it out of the allergic person's room, it can be enough.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah our oriental while not cheap was BYB even though his owner did some showing. 

He has bad gingervitis, severe asthma, is severely OCD in his behaviour, has ruined our house with his incessant spraying, has excess cartilage on his stomach and in his throat (only found that out when the vet tubed him) and odd dislocated looking front legs. 

He had racked up thousands of dollars worth of medical bills in only two years of life. 

So just be careful if you go with a purebred that it is from a reputable breeder (not sure if health checks are required on cats) out of proven and healthy stock. 

Our moggies have been a lot hardier in terms of health, but one of our pound cats was purchased as a 18 month old and has to live outside as he is very violent towards the other cats. If you go the pound route, you may want to go for a younger cat as you are less likely to have to deal with behavioural issues.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think your best bet is to pet the cat and see how much it sheds. All our short hairs seem to shed so much.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I am going to get a young kitten so behaviors shouldn't be a problem. Do lower shedding cats cause less allergies? If so, what cats don't shed much and aren't super expensive?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Take your Dad cat shopping with you. See how bad his allergies kick up. A shelter is a good place to start because there will be many different breeds there.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Kithy said:


> Also, be wary of "cheap" pets. Especially when looking at pet stores or from "breeders".


NEVER buy kittens or puppies from a pet store. NEVER.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

registereduser said:


> NEVER buy kittens or puppies from a pet store. NEVER.


Agreed. Godmother did that once and the poor thing had to be put down at the age of 2 for such severe problems.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to get my kitten from a local shelter not a pet store. Shelter kittens are relatively healthy, right?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well they are really a genetic grab-bag since you don't know anything about the health and genetics of either parents. There's no guarantee unfortunately. Worst dog we ever owned health wise came from the RSPCA and the best cat we have ever owned came from the nearby cat shelter. 

However, in my experience moggies tend to be pretty robust and I would definitely get one over a purebred any day of the week for our next cat. Unlike with dogs where certain breeds have been bred for certain jobs, cats are mostly all the same. We got a black and white moggy who has an almost identical personality to our Siamese (loud, intelligent and naughty) so you can find the temperament and appearance you want in a shelter cat or kitten.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Leopardfire said:


> I want to get my kitten from a local shelter not a pet store. Shelter kittens are relatively healthy, right?


Relatively. When cats are housed together in large numbers it is very easy for them to get upper respiratory illnesses.

When you go to the shelter be sure to spend time with the cat/kittens you are interested in. Watch for sneezing or coughing, look for clean eyes, noses and ears.

URIs are usually not life threatening so if you do fall in love with one that seems ill, be prepared for a vet bill when you get it home. Shelters are not miracle workers, and many do not have health guarantees of any sort.

On the other hand a shelter cat will usually be spayed/neutered and tested for life threatening diseases like feline AIDS and feline leukemia and given the required immunizations, dewormed, etc.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I noticed a lot of people say, "It's the dander that causes allergies," but that is not the only cat allergen. My Mom, Dad, and I are all allergic to cats. My Dad's allergy is to the fur and my Mom's allergy is to something in the urine. I'm allergic to the dander, something in the urine, and clumping cat litter. 

There are natural alternatives you could use that don't have the chemical that makes it clump, but that isn't is a fool proof way to avoid litter allergies. My mom thought she was only allergic to the clumping litter and tried to have a cat with the natural non-clump liter but still had attacks because the allergen was in the urine itself. The special litter exists because some people are fine around the cat and the cat urine/poop but are allergic to the clumping litter only. Also, some people don't want their cats pawing at chemicals everytime they pee. 

I'm not trying to discourage you or anything. I just wanted to warn you that there is more to cat allergies than dander. You may want to make sure your Dad won't have more trouble with the litterbox than the cat itself. : /


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

That's a good point, SnowySurface. We're going to keep the litter box in the laundry room since my dad never goes there so hopefully that will be enough that he won't be bothered by the litter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our dogs a purebred. I think it will depend on your dads allergies. You know like there are 2 different kinds of Apple allergies.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> That's a good point, SnowySurface. We're going to keep the litter box in the laundry room since my dad never goes there so hopefully that will be enough that he won't be bothered by the litter.


Cats can learn to use the toilet. Some will even flush after themselves.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cats can be leash trained too.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

My dad and my cat get along famously even though he is allergic to cats, however she doesn't seem to make his allergies flare up. My cat is long hair and sheds moderately so really you just have to match the cat to the human... Sometimes it doesn't work out, sometimes it does. I hope this helps but vacuuming often will help A LOT!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

My mom is really really allergic to cats, but only has a reaction from one of my cats. She is convinced Ganymede (see pic below, sorry it's huge, pics of my other cat in my albums) is a siberian cat and that is why he doesn't bother her allergies. I always thought that long-haired cats would make allergies worse...guess not, lol. I got both of my cats from shelters though, so I have no idea what breed he actually is. I have also heard of people regularly bathing their cats to keep dander down. If you can get an air purifier with a HEPA filter that can help too and make sure to keep your house vacuumed! I have also heard of people becoming immune from spending lots of time around cats. One of my friends had to dope herself up with benedryl whenever she went somewhere with cats but now she has 3 of her own and doesn't have to take allergy meds anymore. Definitely have a plan if you do adopt a cat, you don't want to give it a good home only to give it away shortly after...


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Carbon: What a beautiful cat you have!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not all shorthairs are shedders, but it IS pretty common. Someone my sister knows gives her cats this enzyme that eases things for HER allergies. I don't know what it's called, but maybe once you've established a relationship with a vet, they may be able to help you.

I have two shorthaired boys, and I think my tabby sheds a lot more than my black cat does. I don't know if I'm just not noticing it because of the color or what though.

OH, and an interesting little fact is that black cats/dogs suffer from lower adoption rates because of their color. People still think that black cats are bad luck, but I've always found them to be the most friendly, and loving cats of all the colors. If I have cats, I will always have at least one black one. 

Good luck in your search, and figuring out how to make it easy on your dad.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

veilmist said:


> Carbon: What a beautiful cat you have!


Aww, thanks :-D



Also +1 on the comment about black cats. Many black cats and dogs get euthanized in shelters before they're even shown to the public because there are SO MANY. Every black dog or cat I've ever met has been amazing!


----------

